# Deep Tracks - Carole King - "Tapestry" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

View attachment 105590


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

The number of selections that you will be allowed to choose will vary from album to album but a higher number than that found in usual polls of this nature will be allowed so that album tracks (which form the foundation of "classic albums") will not be overshadowed by hit singles.

Please choose up to* six* selections for this particular poll.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Carole King - "Tapestry" -

"Tapestry is the second studio album by American singer-songwriter Carole King released in 1971. It is one of the best-selling albums of all time, with over 25 million copies sold worldwide. In the United States, it has been certified Diamond by the RIAA with more than 10 million copies sold. It received four Grammy Awards in 1972, including Album of the Year."

"Along with being selected Album of the Year, it also received Grammys for Best Female Pop Vocal Performance, Record of the Year ("It's Too Late"), and Song of the Year ("You've Got a Friend"), making King the first solo female artist to win the Grammy Award for Record of the Year, and the first woman to win the Grammy Award for Song of the Year."

"The album remained on the Billboard charts for 313 weeks (second only to Pink Floyd's 724 weeks with The Dark Side of the Moon)."

"n 2003, Tapestry was named number 36 on Rolling Stone's 500 Greatest Albums of All Time, was listed by VH1 as number 39 on their list of 100 Greatest Albums, and was one of 50 recordings chosen to be added to the National Recording Registry. Recordings added to the National Recording Registry are picked to be preserved in the Library of Congress as they are "culturally, historically, or aesthetically important."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

"I Feel the Earth Move" -






"So Far Away" -






"It's Too Late" -






"Home Again" -






"Beautiful" -






"Way Over Yonder" -






"You've Got A Friend" -






"Where You Lead" -






"Will You Love Me Tomorrow?" -






"Smackwater Jack" -






"Tapestry" -






"(You Make Me Feel) Like a Natural Woman" -


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A wonderful recording, indeed.

I do remember the first time I heard it, with my cousin that was very excited with the album, and shared it with me first thing, next time I went to my uncle's. 

We played together several times a few songs (well, I played and she sang), and our favorite was always "It's Too Late".


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

One of my favourite "hippy"albums.
I am of the generation that thinks elpees have an opening and an ending and that there is thought behind the order of songs. Conceptual if you will, but in a broad sense. Can't give you six, always play the full two sides
Great album !!


----------

